

Ask HN: Tips on a website portfolio? - zearle

I'm a current student and I've slowly put together a number of websites - class projects, personal projects, contract work, etc. What is the best way to display these for prospective employers? I see many of you have personal websites, what other things have you all done?<p>Edit: I was wondering much more basic things. For example, what mediums do you even use for a portfolio? Github? Can you just forward them a list of URLs?
======
michaelpinto
Make the portfolio reflect the job you want to get. Show your best 12 to 20 —
put the best first, and the second best last. Most students don't have great
real world projects to show off — so if those are second rate don't put them
in. Give a one line description of each project: Don't worry about tech
buzzwords so much as saying what problem you were solving. Don't be afraid to
re-work and re-touch old projects. And lastly be ready to customize your
presentation for a specific pitch.

------
JesseAldridge
I just went through a job search a couple of months ago. The big thing to
remember is everybody has like a ten second attention span. So you really need
to limit what you say. Make sure the B items in your portfolio aren't stealing
attention from the A items.

